# I'm a daddy. again.



## SirSmapty (Nov 28, 2005)

Well my Texas have spawned again. this would be their 3rd attempt. Is there any way I can make sure the babies make it this time without putting them into a separate tank? I'd like mom and dad to raise them.

The tank consists, of mom, dad, another female Texas, a neon and a pleco. 
So far they have moved this group to 2 different spots in the tank. Is that normal?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well mom and dad will take good care of them but the other tankmates will be a threat as they grow larger and are moving around more in the tank. If you want them to last, and don't want to take them from mom and dad, think about moving the tankmates if possible. This is just my opinion though and someone that has personal experience with Texas may be more helpful. Good luck.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> The tank consists, of mom, dad, another female Texas, a neon and a pleco.


Neon as in Neon Tetra?!?!?!?!?!? If it is a Neon Tetra I dont expect it to last much longer......kinda surprised you still have it.... :lol:


----------



## SirSmapty (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, a neon tetra. It's been in the tank longer than the Texas. Anyways, the Texas aren't big enough to eat the tetra yet.
The Texas are only about 2.5" long.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

They don't need to eat it. If they are breeding they might just kill it if it gets too close. Just be aware that this is a possibility.


----------



## SirSmapty (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm not worried, or concerned about the tetra. So far the Texas leave him alone. He's swam between the parents when they were guarding and they never bothered him.
I'll probably move the other female to the tank with the firemouth and convicts.


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

That neon either brave or dumb...


----------

